# The Saga of "Ximango (pronounced "jamango") Joe



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2009)

Several years ago the USAFA academy acquired 13 AMT 200 "Ximango" (pronounced "jamango) motorgliders. They were delivered with the flight instruments on the right side of the side-by-side cockpit and were given the USAF designation "TG-14." After a few years of operation the USAFA decided they did not want to operate them anymore so the aircraft were surplused to other government agencies. 4 went to Edwards AFB and are being used at the test pilots' school; those were inspected and delivered by factory people. 4 are going to the US Army at White Sands (they took delivery of one). The remaining 5 went to law enforcement agencies in southern Alabama and Georgia. Well when these aircraft were being moved they needed some maintenance done as well as an annual inspection. As a private contractor, I was hired by the receiving agencies to inspect and ready the aircraft for delivery. What started out with one aircraft turned out to be 9 airplane on-going part time job. 

I helped the Sheriff Agencies take delivery of their aircraft. Most of the airframes were low time, I think the highest time airframe had a little over 300 hours on it. Well a few months ago the Deputy Sheriff from Dale County Alabama who runs their aviation program asked me to come out and annual the 4 Ximangos that were in Alabama.

Dale County Sheriff's Department has a great aviation program. 2 Kiowa Helicopters and a OH-6 which they just took delivery of as well as the TG-14 and one C-172. 

Well I worked my butt off and got all aircraft inspected and signed off. On Saturday I got to do some flying. In one day flew the 172, TG-14 and the OH-6! Great time, hope to do it again next year!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2009)

The first picture is Fort Rutger's - we over flew it a few times that day. The rest are during the "Loach" flight, the lower pic is the town of Ozark.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2009)

More; That's "Sheriff Tim." Of course my fugly mug!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Good work

Looks like fun!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2009)

More, flying the motorglider - note the "dead stick" landing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2009)

Formation flight delivering Geneva County's bird back to its home airport. I was in the 172 along with one of the deputies who was a student pilot ready to take his check ride. I rattled him a bit when I pulled along side the TG-14, he said this was the closest he ever got to another airplane when flying. I actually closed in even closer than the photo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool stuff Joe, looks like it was a good time.


----------

